

AeroPac team takes out Carmack Prize at ARLISS launch at Black Rock - plugger
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MVmH0bkMqE

======
plugger
Here are the details:

This is our notice of a successful attempt to claim the Carmack Prize for an
amateur flight above 100K'. Our flight on Tuesday 9/11/2012 reached 104659'
AGL as verified by both the onboard Beeline GPS as well as APRS telemetry from
the airframe that was streamed in real-time to the APRS database. The flight
track for the sustainer is at KG6DLV-4 and the booster is KG6DLV-5 at
aprs.net.

The airframe is a two-stage, minimum-diameter design. Construction is
primarily of commercially-available fiberglass components with carbon-
laminated fins.

Architecture: Two stage minimum diameter - 4" booster to 3" sustainer

Motors: Commercial motors. Aerotech N1000 in booster staging to Aerotech M685
in sustainer. 25 second total burn time.

Total impulse: 21,650 ns

Length: 126"

Pad weight: 61 lbs

Avionics: (Raven+RDAS, Beeline GPS (70cm APRS), GoPro2 + WiFi BacPac)
replicated in booster and sustainer Payload: Smartphone+sensors with 2m APRS
telemetry Launcher: 12' rail

We flew at Black Rock, NV, during the AeroPac ARLISS and XPRS events,
September 11, 2012. We had full recovery of the airframe within 6 hours - both
booster and sustainer. We flew the same stack today, Thursday 9/13/2012 on an
N1000 staging to a CTI M840. However, the CTI motor failed - while it burned
completely it generated no thrust. The airframe was again recovered intact and
flight ready. We intend fly again with a replacement sustainer motor on
Saturday 9/15/2012 and plan to again webcast the video of the launch as well
as real-time telemetry of the flight from the AeroPac web site
(www.aeropac.org).

Ken Biba - Team/Technical Lead

Casey Barker - Project Manager

Erik Ebert

Becky Green

Jim Green

David Raimondi

Tom Rouse

Steve Wigfield

